# diving GBR



## rpmmuller (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm planning to follow a diving course at the Great Barrier Reef, but there are so many diving schools to choose from! Which one would you recommend to me?

later!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, there are a lot with Cairns probably having more than most places followed by The Whitsundays.

You'll find all reputable schools train to PADI standards and safety is or should be paramount, there being a reasonable ammount of theory to be learnt in addition to the practical side, initial familiarisation with SCUBA equipment best to be in a pool or shallow water off a beach, something which Cairns has a scarcity of.

I'm not sure where they do initial familiarisation at Cairns, having done my course overseas and not having dived up there but it is not so important as is the learning of the theory and thus not being on a course where you are rushed through. Ideally, it would be best as far as I am concerned to sign up for a course that had the diving spread over four days minimum, better to be five or six and be there in the week beforehand to have plenty of time for studying the theory.

You'll likely find that most people do the theory and practical side in four or five days and that still works.

If you do head to Cairns, you ought to also be aware that the approaching summer storms season of the north can cause water visibility to deteriorate so if you're thinking of anytime after November you may want to take that into account.

And if it's the cheapest deal you can get that you are after, be it Cairns, Whitsundays, Townsville or any other regional cities, it'll be best to make some reviews of various web sites, PRO DIVE - Scuba Diving, Australia, Great Barrier Reef being one of the larger companies with training at a number of different locations, and then depending on if you go to Cairns or the Whitsundays [Airlie Beach], don't book until you are there [ see how weather is] and then have a look at the various options, a stroll down the Cairns esplanade or main street of Airlie Beach all that is needed.

But the cheaper the deal, the lesser quality boat you could be on and that alone could have an effect on the diving instructors attitudes, though you could find some smaller boats where the business is run by the owner rather than more employees and so large does not necessarily mean best, but generally you will find most instructors have good attitudes towards making sure they train well and safely.


----------



## eford33 (Sep 28, 2009)

I dove the GBR on November 23rd last year from port douglas! i definatly suggest trying to find something from PD they are less busy then cairns.

Most amazing day was when I dove the reef, I hope you have a great time too!


----------

